
Cool New Features in Python 3.7 – Real Python - rbanffy
https://realpython.com/python37-new-features/
======
montenegrohugo
> Method calls are up to 20% faster in general.

> The startup time of Python itself is reduced by 10-30%

I'm surprised by this (but also happy). Python is great due to the huge amount
of libraries and functionality and ease of use, but with all these new
packages and modules and new core Python functionality I had a slight fear
that the performance would decrease over time. I'm happy this is not the case,
and that the team is actually improving(!) it.

Congrats!

